
Bill Gates is funding factories for 7 coronavirus vaccines, wasting billions - rmason
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/bill-gates-factories-7-different-vaccines-to-fight-coronavirus-2020-4
======
WheelsAtLarge
No, no, no... This really is not a waste. Businesses do this all the time.
When something is needed right away they bet on multiple possibilities knowing
that some of them will not work. But they do it because ultimately it will
help the situation. It's the cost of doing business.

Governments can't really do it because no matter the result someone will
complain about it not being done more efficiently.

I don't understand why the defence department is not willing to do it. It has
more flexibility and is capable of spending billions in a time of need without
much criticism.

I am just glad Gates is around to do it and is willing to do it. Ultimately it
will save lives.

------
_bxg1
*Knowingly

> The Microsoft billionaire Bill Gates told “The Daily Show” on Thursday that
> his foundation was funding the construction of factories for seven
> coronavirus vaccine candidates. Gates said the foundation would end up
> picking only one or two of the seven, meaning billions of dollars spent on
> manufacturing would be abandoned. He said that in a situation where the
> world faces the loss of trillions of dollars to the economy, wasting a few
> billion to help is worth it.

~~~
caseyf7
This is the response the govt should’ve had in January. Ramp up test kits,
PPE, reagents, etc as fast as possible. If it all goes to waste, be happy that
a pandemic was avoided. So much could’ve been done for the cost of a couple of
F-35s.

------
coldtea
When you have 100 billions, 10-20-30 even 99 billion are nothing special...
You spend it all, you're still a billionaire, and you and your descendants up
to 4-5 generations can still live independently and wealthy...

~~~
NicoJuicy
At least he is doing it. You can't say that of other so called billionaires

